# Let's try for another Ohio meeting



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel really bad I couldn't make the last one, but would love to maybe have one more before it gets to cold. What's everyone think about it?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

can we bring vodka?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sure...why not...LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys should hold a fundraising event!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm all for it! The meet-up, not the vodka


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish i could come up that way. Maybe if I ever sell a pup up that way I can. It seems we southerners on the board don;t have meetups.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You guys should hold a fundraising event!


Like what, give me some pointers


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm all for it! The meet-up, not the vodka


Oh come on now let your hair down.

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm all for it! The meet-up, not the vodka


LOL...no vodka, just a meeting. Any ideas where and when?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I wish i could come up that way. Maybe if I ever sell a pup up that way I can. It seems we southerners on the board don;t have meetups.


I'd take one more pup, but I'm to the max now...oh just fly in and have fun...LOL you can stay at my house.









​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Like what, give me some pointers
> 
> 
> ​


How many people show up for the meet-ups? Are most or some interested in Rescue? I know you are. I can't remember who goes. It's a lot of work, but if enough people go and have friends, then they have friends...LOL You can talk to Donna or Steve. They can give you some tips.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I'd take one more pup, but I'm to the max now...oh just fly in and have fun...LOL you can stay at my house.


The Mrs might kill me


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> How many people show up for the meet-ups? Are most or some interested in Rescue? I know you are. I can't remember who goes. It's a lot of work, but if enough people go and have friends, then they have friends...LOL You can talk to Donna or Steve. They can give you some tips.


We had a total of 4 people and 8 Golden's at out first meeting, now this time there might be more, I know there's a lot of members on here from Ohio. If I could I'd rescue every dog that comes my way, but I can't. I try to find homes for them before I do anything. Rusty is my last one for now until I have more room or move...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> The Mrs might kill me


You can bring her too and your dogs..got a big bedroom in the basement, will hold alot of people and dogs...LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

if anyone wanted to come from out of state with their families and goldens, i'd be happy to share my home too. 

Kimm what a fantastic idea for a fundraiser.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> You can bring her too and your dogs..got a big bedroom in the basement, will hold alot of people and dogs...LOL


Not sure who would be more trouble me or the dogs. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Not sure who would be more trouble me or the dogs. LOL
> 
> Hooch


You can't be much worse then my hubby or my dogs....LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Kimm what a fantastic idea for a fundraiser.


Now all I need to do is give you an idea! : You can do a walk...If enough of you are from the same location, you will probably have more people come out for the first year than most do.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

One day I am going to surprise you yanks and show up up there. I really wanted to do the golf for Gooldens. Guess it is a good thing I didn;t wouldn;thave been good to be on the road and in the hospital LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now all I need to do is give you an idea! : You can do a walk...If enough of you are from the same location, you will probably have more people come out for the first year than most do.


 
Good idea, now all we got to do is organize it. How?? Sorry new to this so gotta ask lot's of questions.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> One day I am going to surprise you yanks and show up up there. I really wanted to do the golf for Gooldens. Guess it is a good thing I didn;t wouldn;thave been good to be on the road and in the hospital LOL


No it would not been good, glad you're doing better.
Hope you will suprise us one day, that would be a blast. I'm not a yank btw I'm from Germany but all my family is...LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> No it would not been good, glad you're doing better.
> Hope you will suprise us one day, that would be a blast. I'm not a yank btw I'm from Germany but all my family is...LOL


Germany mike make you family then. LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Good idea, now all we got to do is organize it. How?? Sorry new to this so gotta ask lot's of questions.
> 
> ​


You can contact Donna or Steve. They both organized Ryley's Run.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You can contact Donna or Steve. They both organized Ryley's Run.


 
Ok thanks I will, btw...did the poppies ever come up


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Germany mike make you family then. LOL


LOL...good, just wanna make sure I'm not a yank I'm a kraut


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Ok thanks I will, btw...did the poppies ever come up
> 
> ​


No, but I'm hoping they will come up this spring. Sometimes seeds take more than one year to show themselves. I so love poppies...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL...good, just wanna make sure I'm not a yank I'm a kraut
> 
> ​


I'm both...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> No, but I'm hoping they will come up this spring. Sometimes seeds take more than one year to show themselves. I so love poppies...


I hope so if not let me know and I'll send some more this spring


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm both...


 
LOL...me to probably after being here 15 years.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poppies we are growing poppies and no one told me so I could suppliment my income!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Poppies we are growing poppies and no one told me so I could suppliment my income!!!!!!!!!!


LOL...Hooch


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm all for another meet-up...will only be bringing Parker though. Bailey was no good the weekend of the 29th when we decided to take them to Antrim Park. We had to stay away from all the other dogs. She did a good job as long as we were away from them. She swam and everything, but she just doesn't know how to act. But we are all up for another...as long as it's not the weekend of October 20th because I have to work.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me, need to get some more people in here to make some suggestions on where, when and how?? :doh:


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Where and when? Would be nice to show the puppy (with no name yet- but im feeling Alli) to everyone before she grows up! So soonish!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I really like that name Alli... Such a cutie!  Anytime, place is fine with me besides that one weekend.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

How about the weekend after? or even this weekend


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How about the weekend of the October 27 ?

That's only about 2 weeks away, Ali won't grow to much in that time. Wanna cuddle a puppy 









​


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

that's fine with us. Where are we shooting for? do we want to try alum creek or do we think they are too much of a hassle with all of their rules?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm thinking if we go to the same place we meet at the first meeting everyone can come. Even little Ali.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup Oct 27th good for me, let me know if its good fro everyone else as well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sounds good to me, how a 12 PM


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

count us in!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone else interested?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We got 4 now..gonna see if I can find some more. I know there is more ohio members on here








​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OK here it is October 27, @ 12 pm at Antrim Park, same place as the first meeting. 
Anymore peeps from Ohio interested??


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We're from NE OH, but no clue where is Antrim Park?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Antrim Park is on Olentangy River Rd in Columbus. It's a big pond with a 1.2 mile path around it. There is also a beach area where we all hung out the last time. It's pretty nice...just no fence is the only problem with it. But it's central for everyone and definitely big enough! We'd love to see you there!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on I know there is more ohio members, join the fun


----------

